# turbo for qr25de?



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Is there any turbo systems for the se-r 03 or supercharges???....if so where??


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

stillen is reportedly making a supercharger... still no word on when it'll be available.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're probably not going to make the s/c for the QR.

here's an idea aj...........search!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I read that the QR25DE is too unreliable for boost


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's what Area 51 said when they dropped their SC kit........but the Area 51 thing was all a joke anyways. long story.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i posted a link in the newbie section of someone in atlanta who is selling a t04 kit for the spec-v. if you search for turbo qr25 or turbo spec v you will find it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *i posted a link in the newbie section of someone in atlanta who is selling a t04 kit for the spec-v. if you search for turbo qr25 or turbo spec v you will find it. *


that sucker will be mad laggy.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I think the QR's massive torque will make up for it though.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

How about travis? I don't seem to have his site on hand, but he's unlucky on sr20deforums. I think he makes a turbo kit for the B15 Se-R


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.forcedinductionracing.com


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you

Chimmike=The paean for my lazyness


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol


----------

